# Hi again - New Pump



## christine.h (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you for the replies re the Medtrum A6 Touchcare system 
The other two pumps I have been offered are Omnipod Dash and Medtronic Minimed 780G 
Has any one got these I have the older Omnipod and it is so easy to use fill etc and think the Dash is the same the PDM is much better than the one I have but I would like an opinion about Medtronic Minute med 780G I know it is back to tubing


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 22, 2020)

I am waiting for a 780G as my replacement pump at the end of January, dependent on when I can do my training.

I chose this as I like the idea of having a closed loop so that I can think less about my Diabetes.  It will help to automatically prevent lows and highs as it monitors my levels through the data transmitted from the sensor.  I will have to self fund my sensors, but have decided that it will be worth it.

I have always had a tubed pump and never found it a problem.  I like to tuck away my pump where I want to depending on what I am wearing and I don’t notice the cannula most of the time.  I have only once caught my tubing on a door handle when in a dressing gown.  When dressed it has never been problem.

Let us know what you choose.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2020)

@MrDaibetes uses the MM670G which is very like the MM780, but an earlier version of the ‘automode’ algorithm.

They are both grown from the predictive-low-glucose-suspend-only MM640G which I used and very much liked for 4 years (with a few inevitable grumbles, of course!)






						64 Days with the Medtronic 640G: Ep 9 Review - the best and worst of the MM640G
					

All the things I really liked/disliked about the Medtronic MiniMed 640G during my 9 week trial.




					www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk


----------



## MrDaibetes (Oct 23, 2020)

The 670g I use at the moment is fantastic, I was going to try and upgrade early too, but they wouldn't let me. The 780G with sensors will be a fantastic system if you can get the sensors funded.


----------



## LoLiz (Oct 23, 2020)

Does anyone know how much the 780 is to buy in the UK?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2020)

For insurance purposes pumps are usually valued at around £3000.

Consumables (infusion sets and reservoirs every 3 days) are an ongoing expense for the NHS/CCG too.

Pumps are prescription-only though, and as far as I know it is not possible to purchase one - you need a specialist healthcare professional to support you and create an account with the device manufacturer.


----------



## LoLiz (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Oct 23, 2020)

I've been offered the same pumps but I've heard the Medtronic sensor is unreliable and do you still need to finger prick to calibrate. I'm leaning towards the dash


----------



## LoLiz (Oct 23, 2020)

The sensor is a new one with the 780. I've found the sensor for the 640G extremely reliable. It's a pity (and a disgrace, really) that you can't trial each system as each one suits different people.


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Totally agree there


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Been to the clinic today and I can get the 780g,  I also got told there is a new sensor coming out in Feb/march 21 and it looks the same as libre lasts 14 days and is spot on with readings I see my doc on 10th to get everything under way


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 29, 2020)

I shall look forward to comparing notes.  

I am still awaiting a number of answers from Medtronic about how to manage exercise and illness.
Interesting info about their new sensors.  I know the new Libre2 is now going to be available in the UK, but that won’t link to our 780s.


----------



## mark king (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello, I use the Omni pod and a few months back moved on to the Dash.   These are the first pumps I have used and are tubeless too.  I had previously refused to wear a pump because they were tubed but I am well pleased with the Omni.
My Diabetes has improved amazingly as I am now 70% of the time in range of between BG 4 - 10.  I wear a Freestyle Libre sensor also.
My only *mini* gripe is on the point that the pump only lasts 3 days before needing to be replaced.
I know others are *well happy* with their tubed pumps but they are not for me.

 Omni Pod, Omni Pod, oi oi oi  

Best


----------



## trophywench (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm actually wondering about the Omnipod having had 2 tubed pumps so I've sent for a dummy pod.  I need to change my cannula every 2 days cos of absorption deteriorating dramatically after that usually so was a bit put off it having to have a minimum fill of 85u!!!  - getting on for 4 days for me.  Aren't we sposed to be protecting the NHS, not costing them more?   Wonder how the cost of pods compares to the cost of cannulas and other consumables?

Or I could have another Combo - I've discounted the Tslim because I don't like the fiddly insubstantial looking reservoir for starters or it not having a remote control (I don't want to have to use my phone to save my life on a day to day basis thanks) plus the rep actually said having a Libre with it was a waste of time and you absolutely need to have a Dexcom paired with it  if you want to get decent control.  My clinic do NOT fund conventional CGMs unless you're a very specially deserving case in which case an individual recommendation has to be made to the CCG.  I ain't at all special - except to myself obviously!   .  Just a bog standard but now elderly Type 1.


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 1, 2020)

I was a bit concerned about the cost to the NHS of the Omnipod before I switched, and also about the sustainability of throwing away a pump every 3 days. My DSN set my mind at rest on the first issue as she told me that over the 4-year lifecycle the costs work out about the same as a conventional pump. I suspect that commercial pressure ensures that all the pump systems work out about the same to the NHS.

On the sustainability issue, Omnipod run a return programme whereby they give you a box to return the used pods every three months or so and they are then incinerated in a plant to provide power to their production plant. Not ideal, but better than nothing. Also I've noticed that the plastic packaging and waste with the pods is a heck of a lot less than I used to get with changing a cannula and reservoir every 3 days.

I've now been podding for a month and enjoying the relative freedom of being tubeless.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 1, 2020)

Must admit to being less than impressed with Medtronic's consumables.
The reservoir has a design fault which allows air to leak into it whilst being filled. The amount of failed cannula's are beyond a joke. I had about two in almost 12 years of pumping with other pumps, Medtronic can be as many as two a week. Not impressed


----------



## Paulbreen (Nov 7, 2020)

christine.h said:


> Thank you for the replies re the Medtrum A6 Touchcare system
> The other two pumps I have been offered are Omnipod Dash and Medtronic Minimed 780G
> Has any one got these I have the older Omnipod and it is so easy to use fill etc and think the Dash is the same the PDM is much better than the one I have but I would like an opinion about Medtronic Minute med 780G I know it is back to tubing


I use the 670G with CGM sensor and it’s Great, there are some hiccups with it like finger pricking to keep the sensor in order but overall it has been great and I’m waiting for the 780G, I should have it in a week or two, it is similar to the 670G but with the handcuffs enforced by the American FDA removed and is able to bolus you to keep you away from high and low spikes, the 670G can only give 0.1 unit every 5 minutes if you need it so you are always checking it to see if you need a little extra insulin to keep you right. I have also heard a new Guardian 4 sensor is on the way to work with the 780G which won’t require calibration, I would go for the Meditronic like a shot if I was you!


----------



## christine.h (Nov 9, 2020)

Paulbreen said:


> I use the 670G with CGM sensor and it’s Great, there are some hiccups with it like finger pricking to keep the sensor in order but overall it has been great and I’m waiting for the 780G, I should have it in a week or two, it is similar to the 670G but with the handcuffs enforced by the American FDA removed and is able to bolus you to keep you away from high and low spikes, the 670G can only give 0.1 unit every 5 minutes if you need it so you are always checking it to see if you need a little extra insulin to keep you right. I have also heard a new Guardian 4 sensor is on the way to work with the 780G which won’t require calibration, I would go for the Meditronic like a shot if I was you!


Many thanks


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 9, 2020)

Paulbreen said:


> I use the 670G with CGM sensor and it’s Great, there are some hiccups with it like finger pricking to keep the sensor in order but overall it has been great and I’m waiting for the 780G, I should have it in a week or two, it is similar to the 670G but with the handcuffs enforced by the American FDA removed and is able to bolus you to keep you away from high and low spikes, the 670G can only give 0.1 unit every 5 minutes if you need it so you are always checking it to see if you need a little extra insulin to keep you right. I have also heard a new Guardian 4 sensor is on the way to work with the 780G which won’t require calibration, I would go for the Meditronic like a shot if I was you!


Good to hear your positive feedback on the Medtronic pumps.  Like you I am waiting for a 780 which will be my first pump with them.


----------



## Paulbreen (Nov 9, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Good to hear your positive feedback on the Medtronic pumps.  Like you I am waiting for a 780 which will be my first pump with them.


It takes a while to get your head around all the setup but don’t give up, it’s worth the effort to learn how it works and the 780 seems to cover the weaknesses of the 670, I wish you the best of luck with it


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 9, 2020)

Paulbreen said:


> It takes a while to get your head around all the setup but don’t give up, it’s worth the effort to learn how it works and the 780 seems to cover the weaknesses of the 670, I wish you the best of luck with it


Thanks Paul.  I shall be coming back to you, and look forward to hearing of your progress.


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Nov 11, 2020)

My 780g has been ordered it feels like Xmas


----------



## Paulbreen (Nov 11, 2020)

Congratulations! I would say your diabetic journey is about to improve, I’m no expert yet but any questions just shout, I’d be more than happy to share experiences, after the 670g and the improvements that made to my life I can’t wait to get my hands on the 780 to see where it takes me


----------



## erica b (Feb 7, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I'm actually wondering about the Omnipod having had 2 tubed pumps so I've sent for a dummy pod.  I need to change my cannula every 2 days cos of absorption deteriorating dramatically after that usually so was a bit put off it having to have a minimum fill of 85u!!!  - getting on for 4 days for me.  Aren't we sposed to be protecting the NHS, not costing them more?   Wonder how the cost of pods compares to the cost of cannulas and other consumables?
> 
> Or I could have another Combo - I've discounted the Tslim because I don't like the fiddly insubstantial looking reservoir for starters or it not having a remote control (I don't want to have to use my phone to save my life on a day to day basis thanks) plus the rep actually said having a Libre with it was a waste of time and you absolutely need to have a Dexcom paired with it  if you want to get decent control.  My clinic do NOT fund conventional CGMs unless you're a very specially deserving case in which case an individual recommendation has to be made to the CCG.  I ain't at all special - except to myself obviously!   .  Just a bog standard but now elderly Type 1.


Hi I have just started on the Omnipod Dash and love it. It has made my life so much easier, better readings & no injecting! I have had the Dexcom G6 for almost 2 years & it’s brilliant. A real life saver, literally. They both work together and wish I had them years ago. I’ve been T1 for over 30 years and have lots of terrible complications. I’m very poorly on a daily basis, but keep “podding” on and plodding on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2021)

erica b said:


> Hi I have just started on the Omnipod Dash and love it. It has made my life so much easier, better readings & no injecting! I have had the Dexcom G6 for almost 2 years & it’s brilliant. A real life saver, literally. They both work together and wish I had them years ago. I’ve been T1 for over 30 years and have lots of terrible complications. I’m very poorly on a daily basis, but keep “podding” on and plodding on.



Great to hear that you are getting lots of benefits from your new tech @erica b 

Sorry to hear that diabetes has taken its toll on you over the years. We have a fair few members who are living with various complications, so plenty of people for you to compare notes with.

I’m coming up to 30 years with diabetes this month too! As you say, the secret is to try to take the long view and keep plodding on


----------



## erica b (Feb 7, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great to hear that you are getting lots of benefits from your new tech @erica b
> 
> Sorry to hear that diabetes has taken its toll on you over the years. We have a fair few members who are living with various complications, so plenty of people for you to compare notes with.
> 
> I’m coming up to 30 years with diabetes this month too! As you say, the secret is to try to take the long view and keep plodding on


Thank you so much for your kind message. Keep going


----------



## Matchless (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi guys i to am looking forward to my next pump in June after been on medtronic 640g for 8 years which has been with out problems but being 73 years oldand diabetic for about 33 years i am hankering for a patch pump or tandem with closed loop so i may forget i am diabetic for time to time, if the tandem had a remote control i may go for it,i see on line they are coming out with a patch pump with separate cannula which i think would be better than the omnipod as if you had a dead site you could move it to a new site unlike the omnipod you would have to use another pump ,i would like to hear of your thoughts and experiences with your pumps yours matchless;


----------



## Inka (Feb 8, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi guys i to am looking forward to my next pump in June after been on medtronic 640g for 8 years which has been with out problems but being 73 years oldand diabetic for about 33 years i am hankering for a patch pump or tandem with closed loop so i may forget i am diabetic for time to time, if the tandem had a remote control i may go for it,i see on line they are coming out with a patch pump with separate cannula which i think would be better than the omnipod as if you had a dead site you could move it to a new site unlike the omnipod you would have to use another pump ,i would like to hear of your thoughts and experiences with your pumps yours matchless;



Hi @Matchless Take a look st the DANA RS pump. You can ‘loop’ with it using Open APS and you can control it not using a remote control that’s just another thing to carry round, but _using your own phone. _

On your phone you can bolus (including extended and combi boluses ), check your History, adjust your basal rates, set a temporary basal rate - it’s brilliant.

I’ve been pumping for many years and the DANA RS is probably my favourite pump out of all the ones I've had. It also has great rotating sets. I really like those.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 8, 2021)

Inka said:


> Hi @Matchless Take a look st the DANA RS pump. You can ‘loop’ with it using Open APS and you can control it not using a remote control that’s just another thing to carry round, but _using your own phone. _
> 
> On your phone you can bolus (including extended and combi boluses ), check your History, adjust your basal rates, set a temporary basal rate - it’s brilliant.
> 
> I’ve been pumping for many years and the DANA RS is probably my favourite pump out of all the ones I've had. It also has great rotating sets. I really like those.


Hi inka yes i was looking at the RS for some time and following it on facebook it did look good but i didn't like the reservoir filling and quite a lot of people had lot of unreliable  battery issues ,i would like to hear from how you got on with those 2 issues i would have to see if it is available where i live.


----------



## Inka (Feb 8, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi inka yes i was looking at the RS for some time and following it on facebook it did look good but i didn't like the reservoir filling and quite a lot of people had lot of unreliable  battery issues ,i would like to hear from how you got on with those 2 issues i would have to see if it is available where i live.



The battery issues are down to misunderstanding, in my opinion. I’ve had zero issues with them. The thing to remember is that, unlike say AA batteries, they hold a charge and that charge will gradually decrease even if you don’t use them - ie if you have some batteries stashed away for months and months. Use fresh batteries, change them in good time - and get no issues   My batteries have never failed me or caused any problems.

What part of filling the reservoir concerned you? I find it easy and well-planned out. The DANA consumables are well-designed and really rather nifty.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 8, 2021)

Inka said:


> The battery issues are down to misunderstanding, in my opinion. I’ve had zero issues with them. The thing to remember is that, unlike say AA batteries, they hold a charge and that charge will gradually decrease even if you don’t use them - ie if you have some batteries stashed away for months and months. Use fresh batteries, change them in good time - and get no issues   My batteries have never failed me or caused any problems.
> 
> What part of filling the reservoir concerned you? I find it easy and well-planned out. The DANA consumables are well-designed and really rather nifty.


I find the piston screw a bit fiddly and time consuming  compared to my and other pumps allso i use fiasp insulin from a 10ml vile not a cartridge i am sure you quickly get the hang of it but i am trying simplify my overall control of my diabetes as i get older but thank you for your reply .


----------



## Inka (Feb 8, 2021)

Matchless said:


> I find the piston screw a bit fiddly and time consuming  compared to my and other pumps allso i use fiasp insulin from a 10ml vile not a cartridge i am sure you quickly get the hang of it but i am trying simplify my overall control of my diabetes as i get older but thank you for your reply .



When I was researching all the pumps, I read a lot about the screw too, and I was nervous because some people kept mentioning it, but in reality the ‘screw’ part of it is a bit of a misnomer as far as the pump user is concerned. It’s just like a little attachment that you put into the end of the reservoir. It’s a clever idea actually as I believe it’s what makes the pump so small and light (62g including a full reservoir of insulin and battery). It also seems to work better than the plungers of other pumps.

When I first had my DANA RS, I was taking a few minutes to change/fill the reservoir but this soon sped up when I realised it was much simpler than I’d presumed! All you do is set the ‘screw’ (takes a second or two), put it into the end of the reservoir (another couple of seconds, then draw up the insulin into the reservoir from your vial (so your Fiasp vial would be ideal as would Humalog, Novorapid, porcine insulin - whatever). 

I haven’t timed myself changing a reservoir but it takes no longer than my previous pump (an Animas Vibe). The DANA RS reservoir also holds a full 300 units even though the pump is very small.

Apart from that, the pump itself is very robust, comes with lots of accessories, and is now the most popular of all the insulin pumps on offer at my hospital. I always spend time here going on about how good it is, but that’s because it is  Also, I’m very dubious about some of the ‘anti’ comments online because they bear no resemblance to what I’ve found from using the DANA RS for almost 3 years.

Good luck with your choosing


----------



## Matchless (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi again Inka just had a look on youtube it appears they have changed since i last looked  the battery from a short stubby battery to a standard AAA battery as you said no problem now.you never know i might end with a Dana pump;


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi @Matchless, very cool name by the way, I would take a look at the Tandem Tslim X2 as well, I am changing my pump very soon and the features it has being able to Bolus is making it creep to the top of my list, I really sounds like you could forget being diabetic sometimes, lots of great videos online about it


----------



## Matchless (Feb 9, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hi @Matchless, very cool name by the way, I would take a look at the Tandem Tslim X2 as well, I am changing my pump very soon and the features it has being able to Bolus is making it creep to the top of my list, I really sounds like you could forget being diabetic sometimes, lots of great videos online aHi


Hi paul the name comes from my  Matchless G50 500cc which was one of my bikes i raced when i was younger Ha Ha ,yes i have also been interested in the medtronic with iQ but i am torn between a good tube pump and a patch pump ,I have read on line that tandem have a patch pump coming out soon whitch has a  separate cannula which i think would be better as if you hit a bad site you could move it to a better site unlike omnipod where you have to use another pump ,yes i have watched numerous videos and downloaded there user manuals to get a closer look ,i am looking forward to june when the  4 years is up to see what is available if you go for the tandem i would like to hear how you get on with it, yours Matchless.


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 9, 2021)

I dont have much time these days for bikes unfortunately but I was an avid fan and rider back in the day, I'm originally from Ireland so was brought up on road racing and I remember a couple of Matchless machines in some of the vintage races, great bikes all the same or maybe that's the rose tinted specks.
I do think the IQ feature and the Dexcom sensor is going to work a little better for me as I'm pretty busy with work and the Meditronic intrudes a bit especially on the sensor change days, I changed on yesterday afternoon and its still demanding calibrations. I'll certainly let you know how I get on.... the G50= massive front brake drum if I remember!


----------



## helli (Feb 9, 2021)

I think I responded to a previous thread about the Medtrum so won't go on about my experience of that pump here.
The only thing I wanted to mention was the new smaller pump which is coming out in a few months. 
It will be offered to everyone who currently has a pump The photos I have seen look cool (and cute).


----------



## Matchless (Feb 10, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> I dont have much time these days for bikes unfortunately but I was an avid fan and rider back in the day, I'm originally from Ireland so was brought up on road racing and I remember a couple of Matchless machines in some of the vintage races, great bikes all the same or maybe that's the rose tinted specks.
> I do think the IQ feature and the Dexcom sensor is going to work a little better for me as I'm pretty busy with work and the Meditronic intrudes a bit especially on the sensor change days, I changed on yesterday afternoon and its still demanding calibrations. I'll certainly let you know how I get on.... the G50= massive front brake drum if I remember!


Hi again paul i still miss my bikes particular my matchless which i kick my self often which was the last to sell ,the front brake appeared to be large because of the cooling fins,I visited the TT and the manx GP a few times in my twenties ,I watched on youtube where a young woman tested the dexcom and the freesyle libre at the same time on each arm the result after 14 days that the libre was far more accurate and reliable than the dexcom G6 with constant calibrations which surprised i thought the dexcom was the bees knees  so i think i will stick with my libre and Miao Miao transmitter for now my HBA1c has been  6.5 - 5.9 for years ,i did read that the new freestyle 3 would work with the tandem in the year which is a lot cheaper i do live in france and get every thing free for diabetes


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey matchless, nice photo, if I was planning another bike it would be a cafe racer style machine, I can only dream lol.
I live I Germany so we are lucky to being able to get our hands on the latest and greatest equipment. Did you not get libre2, if you can ge it you can do away with the maio maio


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 11, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi paul the name comes from my Matchless G50 500cc which was one of my bikes i raced when i was younger


Hehe! I thought for a moment it was related to a particularly nice electric guitar amplifier - the Matchless HC30 -but then I saw the avatar!


----------



## Matchless (Feb 11, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hey matchless, nice photo, if I was planning another bike it would be a cafe racer style machine, I can only dream lol.
> I live I Germany so we are lucky to being able to get our hands on the latest and greatest equipment. Did you not get libre2, if you can ge it you can do away with the maio maio


I am not aware that libre 2 is available here in france yet but i thought what i have seen on line that it does not transmit readings constantly to a mobile phone ,if it does  perhaps you can enlighten me ,i am in the middle of changing my diabetic doctor at the moment i have appointment in a couple of months ,my present doctor suggest i find another doc because she could not keep up with the way i use the libre and my Miao Miao on my chest where i get very good control ,AS for the bikes i would have another tomorrow if i had the money preferably a single 500-600cc .


----------



## Matchless (Feb 11, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hehe! I thought for a moment it was related to a particularly nice electric guitar amplifier - the Matchless HC30 -but then I saw the avatar!


If i win the lottery i wall buy another tomorrow  they are quiet difficult to find and i would need about 30-40 thousands pounds.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 11, 2021)

Matchless said:


> I am not aware that libre 2 is available here in france yet but i thought what i have seen on line that it does not transmit readings constantly to a mobile phone ,if it does  perhaps you can enlighten me ,i am in the middle of changing my diabetic doctor at the moment i have appointment in a couple of months ,my present doctor suggest i find another doc because she could not keep up with the way i use the libre and my Miao Miao on my chest where i get very good control ,AS for the bikes i would have another tomorrow if i had the money preferably a single 500-600cc .


I thought the Libre 2 had been available in some parts of Europe for a couple of years.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 11, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I thought the Libre 2 had been available in some parts of Europe for a couple of years.


To be quite honest i have not inquired hear in un as i have been happy with the first one also i thought it was not much better than the libre 1 with Miao Miao and xdrip+ app but i will be interested with libre 3 which transmits to a phone making    my MM obsolete.


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 11, 2021)

The Libre2 gives you the possibility to have alarms sent to you phone, I used to use it for 18months and never knew it could do that then I did a test a couple of months ago with one I had in the cupboard, you need the latest phone app and you have to start it with the phone and then you can set up alarms for going high and going low, for the graph etc. you still need to swipe it but having the alarms is more than useful and less stuff stuck to you if your using the maio maio


----------



## Matchless (Feb 11, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> The Libre2 gives you the possibility to have alarms sent to you phone, I used to use it for 18months and never knew it could do that then I did a test a couple of months ago with one I had in the cupboard, you need the latest phone app and you have to start it with the phone and then you can set up alarms for going high and going low, for the graph etc. you still need to swipe it but having the alarms is more than useful and less stuff stuck to you if your using the maio maio


Hi again Paul yes i looked it up yesterday it does have alarms but with MM and with xdrip+ app on my phone i get alarms of high and low which i set for any figure i like which go of every 5 mins or what ever i adjust it too ,i have my lows set at 80 and highs at 150 which give me time to do corrections before i go hypo or hypa also i have a graph 24/7 without manually scanning, with blue tooth it predicts which my BS will be at a given time ,The MM 2 is so small i do not know its there , I am very happy with what i have at the moment but like i have said i would like to have a tube less pump or a pump that i can control from my phone or PDM with closed loop well i will keep my fingers crossed  for my next pump in june.


----------



## Paulbreen (Feb 11, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi again Paul yes i looked it up yesterday it does have alarms but with MM and with xdrip+ app on my phone i get alarms of high and low which i set for any figure i like which go of every 5 mins or what ever i adjust it too ,i have my lows set at 80 and highs at 150 which give me time to do corrections before i go hypo or hypa also i have a graph 24/7 without manually scanning, with blue tooth it predicts which my BS will be at a given time ,The MM 2 is so small i do not know its there , I am very happy with what i have at the moment but like i have said i would like to have a tube less pump or a pump that i can control from my phone or PDM with closed loop well i will keep my fingers crossed  for my next pump in june.


I think that's how the Libre 2 works, when I tested it a couple of months ago I set the alarms at 80 and 160 and as long as the phone was near the sensor i.e. in my pocket or in the same room it pinged me as it got to those numbers.
I just had the rep from Ypso MyLife pump here today and had a good conversation with him about their system with the Dexcom G6 which is just about to start delivery, in March the will have the app connected to the pump but only one way coms from the pump to the phone but in May they will send out a new pump that has 2 way coms and you will be able to bolus from your phone. beginning of next year they will upgrade the software again to make it a closed loop system. 

I have the Tandem Tslim rep coming next then I will decide which way to go, I sort of like the idea of that on because the IQ software can give a bolus on its own if you start to go high so we will see what they say next week, of course I'll post what I hear.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 11, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> I think that's how the Libre 2 works, when I tested it a couple of months ago I set the alarms at 80 and 160 and as long as the phone was near the sensor i.e. in my pocket or in the same room it pinged me as it got to those numbers.
> I just had the rep from Ypso MyLife pump here today and had a good conversation with him about their system with the Dexcom G6 which is just about to start delivery, in March the will have the app connected to the pump but only one way coms from the pump to the phone but in May they will send out a new pump that has 2 way coms and you will be able to bolus from your phone. beginning of next year they will upgrade the software again to make it a closed loop system.
> 
> I have the Tandem Tslim rep coming next then I will decide which way to go, I sort of like the idea of that on because the IQ software can give a bolus on its own if you start to go high so we will see what they say next week, of course I'll post what I hear.


high again The tandem looks more impressive with the large screen and multi colors and the closed loop working all ready still its great you have the reps visiting you ,here in france we have Prestataire de sante that look after all your needs ,and they will come with a variety of pumps in june for me to choose but i dont think i will be legible for dexcom because my HBA1c 6.2 is not bad enough still i can hope . the chose here is medronic 780, Tandem T slim X2 ,Mylife Ypsp, and omnipod dash.
​


----------



## helli (Feb 11, 2021)

Matchless said:


> I am not aware that libre 2 is available here in france yet but i thought what i have seen on line that it does not transmit readings constantly to a mobile phone ,if it does perhaps you can enlighten me


Officially Libre 2 does not transmit the values and Bluetooth is only used for alerts. 
However, it is possible to patch the LibreLink app to send the readings to xDrip and you can do away with your Miaomiao. 
I still have a few Libre 1 sensors but when these run out I will migrate to Libre 2.
I already have approval to do so but will use up my Libre 1s first - I am incredibly privileged that the NHS funds them for me and I do not want to abuse this privilege by wasting taxpayers money.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 12, 2021)

helli said:


> Officially Libre 2 does not transmit the values and Bluetooth is only used for alerts.
> However, it is possible to patch the LibreLink app to send the readings to xDrip and you can do away with your Miaomiao.
> I still have a few Libre 1 sensors but when these run out I will migrate to Libre 2.
> I already have approval to do so but will use up my Libre 1s first - I am incredibly privileged that the NHS funds them for me and I do not want to abuse this privilege by wasting taxpayers money.


Hi Helli does the patch make librelink a connecting by bluetooth to Xdrip+,i am interested to see how librelink app connects to libre 2 every 5 mins without scanning with a phone .


----------



## helli (Feb 12, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi Helli does the patch make librelink a connecting by bluetooth to Xdrip+,i am interested to see how librelink app connects to libre 2 every 5 mins without scanning with a phone .


I believe (but apologies if I am wrong), without the patch LibreLink _does_ get the data by bluetooth and the app uses the data to determine whether to alert or not. However, it does not seem to store the readings until it is scanned. 
The patch allows LibreLink to pass the data to xDrip when it receives it. 

The data is definitely coming direct from LibreLink because xDrip will not have access to the raw data which it uses for calibration with Libre 1 and MiaoMiao.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 12, 2021)

helli said:


> I believe (but apologies if I am wrong), without the patch LibreLink _does_ get the data by bluetooth and the app uses the data to determine whether to alert or not. However, it does not seem to store the readings until it is scanned.
> The patch allows LibreLink to pass the data to xDrip when it receives it.
> 
> The data is definitely coming direct from LibreLink because xDrip will not have access to the raw data which it uses for calibration with Libre 1 and MiaoMiao.


I think i will stick with libre 1 and MM and xdrip+ for the time being it is not costing me any thing and wait for libre 3 ,in my experience patches sometimes work and sometimes not but but i will ask my diabetes doctor if libre 2 is free here in France but  thanks for your imfo .


----------

